# opinions on this?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiger Temple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

take from it what you wish and drop your opinions in this thread :whistling2:

buddhism and tigers are just some things that interest me :blush:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

They are not actually tigers though, they are reincarnated monks


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

SiUK said:


> They are not actually tigers though, they are reincarnated monks


if that's true i want to know what evils they did as monks in the previous life...! don't get me started ha :devil:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

is it just me that wants to go there? :lol2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Im pretty sure this is the place that was covered in a recent Urban Jungles Radio Podcast..... the place was exposed as a very cruel venture that exploited these wonderful creatures. ..... recommendation was to boycott the place.

PS, just found the links:
https://www.facebook.com/cee4life.org/posts/601215033241747
and 
https://www.facebook.com/BehindtheCloakBuddha?filter=3


----------



## fenhawk1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you seen the snake temple in Penang?


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

fenhawk1 said:


> Have you seen the snake temple in Penang?


wow, _that_ is somewhere i'd never visit.


----------



## fenhawk1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Penang? Or the temple?


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

fenhawk1 said:


> Penang? Or the temple?


the temple :whistling2:


----------



## fenhawk1 (Jul 9, 2010)

eoj89 said:


> the temple :whistling2:


Why? I don't know how it is nowadays but they used to just let pit vipers wander in, they have these branches which they just chill on.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

fenhawk1 said:


> Why? I don't know how it is nowadays but they used to just let pit vipers wander in, they have these branches which they just chill on.


i don't know how but i'd feel much safer with a tiger rather than a pit viper :blush:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

eoj89 said:


> i don't know how but i'd feel much safer with a tiger rather than a pit viper :blush:


theres no antivenom for having ur throat ripped out lol :bash::lol2:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

eoj89 said:


> i don't know how but i'd feel much safer with a tiger rather than a pit viper :blush:


I'd disagree. Snakes are much easier to anticipate (I almost used the word predict).

Plus what Mikey said:



> theres no antivenom for having ur throat ripped out lol :bash::lol2:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

AndySherwood said:


> I'd disagree. Snakes are much easier to anticipate (I almost used the word predict).
> 
> Plus what Mikey said:


it all depends on the person i guess


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

eoj89 said:


> it all depends on the person i guess


Absolutely! There is no right or wrong answer. People are comfortable with different things. Such is how life works.


----------



## fenhawk1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think they're pretty placid during the day, just keep out of strike distance and don't poke em! :2thumb:

Safer than a tiger!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

difference being unless ur doing something to upset the pit viper or intentionally touching it or if ur incredibly unlucky and one fell on u then ur pretty safe not to get bit there used to people going in and out of that temple daily and if u get bit unless ur allergic.then worse case scenario is u end up with a bit of flesh loss if that be a hold of limbs. where as if a tiger decides its in a pissy mood with u ur talking about something that can be anything from 300lb up with razorblades for fingers and toes and teeth specifcially designed to sever the spinal cord (i remember reading up on them and tigers have some kind of nerve in there teeth to locate major blood vessles and spinal cord etc dont ask me how it works i was prob half baked at time)hurtling at u the same speed as a horse at full gate id rather take on the snake thanks i like the idea of not being ripped limb from limb


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> difference being unless ur doing something to upset the pit viper or intentionally touching it or if ur incredibly unlucky and one fell on u then ur pretty safe not to get bit there used to people going in and out of that temple daily and if u get bit unless ur allergic.then *worse case scenario is u end up with a bit of flesh loss if that be a hold of limbs.* where as if a tiger decides its in a pissy mood with u ur talking about something that can be anything from 300lb up with razorblades for fingers and toes and teeth specifcially designed to sever the spinal cord (i remember reading up on them and tigers have some kind of nerve in there teeth to locate major blood vessles and spinal cord etc dont ask me how it works i was prob half baked at time)hurtling at u the same speed as a horse at full gate id rather take on the snake thanks i like the idea of not being ripped limb from limb


There are recorded fatalities from Temple Vipers...

Only one was attributed to envenomation and not anaphylaxis 

Still, they should be respected and their bite not taken as something minor.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

AndySherwood said:


> There are recorded fatalities from Temple Vipers...
> 
> Only one was attributed to envenomation and not anaphylaxis
> 
> Still, they should be respected and their bite not taken as something minor.


accepted but how many people get ripped limb from limb by tigers if u compare the numbers of people going into those temples to the attacks to the number of human interactions with tigers to attacks. A tiger i far more of a formidable foe id turn my back on a temple viper id prob even let one crawl across me as long as u freeze still u aint gonna get bit u turn ur back on a tiger ur basically presenting them a 3 course baquet of head limbs and torso. There a cat there not trustworthy how many of u have pet cats that for no reason just bit u one day now x100 and imagine ur the mouse


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

aint no antivenom for this


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

mikeyb said:


> aint no antivenom for this image


I THOUGHT THIS WAS ON NCIS!!

well, i know that's tragic, but i'd still feel safer with a tiger than pit vipers


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

eoj89 said:


> I THOUGHT THIS WAS ON NCIS!!
> 
> well, i know that's tragic, but i'd still feel safer with a tiger than pit vipers


not having a dig but i think u have a bit of a mis conception about how dangerous big cats are. a temple viper is only gonna bite u if it feels threatened and u get within striking range or if ur poking at it. or if u are really unlucky and one fell off in the temple on ur head or u walked into one by accident either way it would be ur own fault like with most snake bites. where as a tiger will actively hunt a human being this is documented on many occasions of trappers in siberia before there numbers became so low they were then classed as endangered. and the reson they became endangered was because they were hunted out due to the number of attacks and as usual if affecting our human lives. if u sat in a room with a temple viper it would more than likely at worst give u a sniff realise ur not food then move as far away from u as possible


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

mikeyb said:


> not having a dig but i think u have a bit of a mis conception about how dangerous big cats are. a temple viper is only gonna bite u if it feels threatened and u get within striking range or if ur poking at it. or if u are really unlucky and one fell off in the temple on ur head or u walked into one by accident either way it would be ur own fault like with most snake bites. where as a tiger will actively hunt a human being this is documented on many occasions of trappers in siberia before there numbers became so low they were then classed as endangered. and the reson they became endangered was because they were hunted out due to the number of attacks and as usual if affecting our human lives. if u sat in a room with a temple viper it would more than likely at worst give u a sniff realise ur not food then move as far away from u as possible


but it depends on the person, different people feel safer with different things..


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

fair enough the way i look at it is a snake may kill me a tiger attack will def kill me lol


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

mikeyb said:


> fair enough the way i look at it is a snake may kill me a tiger attack will def kill me lol


but if you get attacked by a tiger CUB that won't kill you, right? and i'm pretty sure you couldn't be killed by this.. http://fiestatoystore.com/images/melissa-and-doug-stuffed-tiger.jpg :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Oh god u like panda's too lol i think we should just do away with pandas there dead weight there becoming extict because they wont shag weve done out best and put 2 pandas in a cage an been like theres a panda no go shag the panda and they still just sit there and stare u put me in a cage with anything and after a month il shag it lol:whistling2:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

mikeyb said:


> Oh god u like panda's too lol i think we should just do away with pandas there dead weight there becoming extict because they wont shag weve done out best and put 2 pandas in a cage an been like theres a panda no go shag the panda and they still just sit there and stare u put me in a cage with anything and after a month il shag it lol:whistling2:


that's such a nice thing to say at 2pm on a tuesday afternoon :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

well there dead weight lets lose the pandas weve tried theyve even used panda porn there dying out cos there stupid :lol2:


----------

